# tilly the tilapia



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

[yt]fEcPKU9enkQ[/yt]

wifes took this with her cell phone the other day and uploaded it. This is a nile tilapia we got by accident in a bag of feeder goldfish we got for the turtles. it was slightly larger than a baby guppy when we put it in a 10 gallon, hes only about 2 years old. now lives in a 125 by himself. and totally the wifes fish. Starts off a little dark sorry about that but gets a little better.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

very cool funny how accidents lead to great things


----------



## samairawtsn (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking Cool and very nice...


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

just a small update, daughter and wife took this one.
[yt]tSTqS3cdmLA&feature=youtu.be[/yt]
and then this one i took got sidetracked. 
[yt]UmZyEb8RHQo[/yt]
thanks


----------

